# Http Benchmark from logs



## Fleshdoom (Jun 8, 2013)

Good morning,

I was told that there exist web benchmark tools which can do their tests with log files, basically they can reproduce the traffic behaviour, in terms of time-stamp and URI, reported in the log file. But anyway, I didn't find anything. Do any of you have such software?

Regards


----------

